# 2004 cam install



## 04silverbulllit (Feb 19, 2008)

hey all ok heres the deal i live in chicago and have to take emissions and what not and i am interested in and looking for sudgestions for an all around cam mild 
not all lopey because of the fact i have to take emissions, anyway how hard is it to do an install? do i remove the front clip? please get detailed with me i searched but couldnt find any results thanks


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

something in the 220's with 114LSA
LS1Howto.com
Ls1 Cam Swap Cam Package Photo


----------

